# Batty-- Warmblood Gelding



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's a nice horse! just the kind I would want.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. A good bit down hill in build and he has the draft horse coupling and, to some extent, rear end. He also has the draft horse bone. His shoulder lays back well. 

He might make a decent eventer.


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks I expect that he has some more growing to do I have his full sister one the farm and she grew till 6.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

UM CLEARLY HE IS A PAINT BECAUSE HE HAS SPOTS DUHHHH PAINTS ARE SO DUMB (Haha, sorry I had to  )

I'm glad you decided to keep him :>!


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

You are sooooooooo right Zex my mistake! I now hate him and will hate to sell him because of his chrome! In fact forget selling no one wants a paint i will just have to give him away!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What are you two talking about? I clearly missed some joke or 'recreational activity' shared by you both. Do tell!


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

A boy in chat was raving about how awful Paints are and so i posted a picture of my boy and he was all yes dumb like that. Because clearly he is a paint from his coloring hehe.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

He's cute, although I'm no help with conformation. I have to chime in, though, that Draft x TB does not a Warmblood make.


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

He qualifies for Am Warmblood and several other sport horse registries


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The American WB Society is very odd and not to be confused with the European versions Saranda
He looks to be a nice horse though and should be really useful for a lot of things including a good trail horse


----------



## No Spots Here (Jan 26, 2012)

This horse should stay sound forever. Look at the bone in his legs.


----------

